# Tongue and groove set



## Nick56 (May 31, 2013)

Hey all,
I've been looking online at this tongue and groove router bit set (see below) and I can't for the life of me work out why they come with a guide bearing below the body? 
I'm a newbie to joint-making bits so be gentle.
Many thanks - N.


----------



## Paddy37 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Nick

The bearing is to stop the cutter going too far into the wood. They will give you the same depth of groove as the tongue.

Hope this helps
Keith


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This is the lower cost T & G set the bearing is only use to set the bit up to the fence and they it's not needed,the normal set will cut 7/16" deep but this set is made for 5/16' Deep cut or less..

==..



Nick56 said:


> Hey all,
> I've been looking online at this tongue and groove router bit set (see below) and I can't for the life of me work out why they come with a guide bearing below the body?
> I'm a newbie to joint-making bits so be gentle.
> Many thanks - N.


----------



## Nick56 (May 31, 2013)

Great - Thanks very much for the replies - most appreciated.


----------

